# Bund der Drachenritter sucht Verstärkung



## *D-rAgon* (30. Dezember 2006)

Wir, das sind die Member der Gilde <Bund der Drachenritter>, suchen noch Leute, die einer netten Gilde auf dem Realm Norgannon beitreten wollen. Wir haben einen Wappenrock und Teamspeak. Was ihr dazu braucht: Ihr solltet nett sein, hilfsbereit und Spass am Spiel haben.

Bei Interesse: /w Duamon
                     oder schickt einen Brief an Duamon.


----------



## Radoryx (27. Februar 2007)

WELCH FRAKTION??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

